
San Francisco's Yellow Cab Files for Bankruptcy - duked
http://money.cnn.com/2016/01/25/technology/yellow-cab-bankruptcy/index.html?iid=hp-stack-dom
======
bradhe
All things considered, this actually came on pretty quickly. Even in San
Francisco, Uber and other ride sharing services have only been main-stream
since, what, 2011? And threateningly so for less time than that.

Doesn't this say something about yellow cab's business model?

~~~
teslabox
One of these articles said that s.f. Yellow Cab was self-insured for a while,
and during that period one of their drivers got in an accident. The passenger
sued yellow cab and won an $8 million dollar judgement.

